# Word Congo



## kimbaby (Jun 12, 2006)

I seen this game somewhere in web land 
and thought it looked fun...
here is how to play...
you use the last two letters of a word to form a new one...
example  *CARROT* IS POSTED, then the next person uses ot to form a word,
for example *OTTER *then the next person would use er to form a word and so on...ready I will start here is the word...




*CASSEROLE*


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 12, 2006)

CASSEROLE > Lebanon

(are proper nouns okay?  First I thought Leopard, but then realised it wouldn't be very nice for the follower... )


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 12, 2006)

Licia any thing goes... 

one


----------



## pdswife (Jun 12, 2006)

Lebanon - onion


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 12, 2006)

onion- only


----------



## cara (Jun 12, 2006)

only - lyon


----------



## pdswife (Jun 12, 2006)

lyon - One


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 12, 2006)

One  - Neon


----------



## Trip (Jun 12, 2006)

Neon - Ontario


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ontario-Ion


----------



## cara (Jun 12, 2006)

Ion - Once


----------



## pdswife (Jun 12, 2006)

once - cedar


----------



## cara (Jun 12, 2006)

cedar - argentina


----------



## pdswife (Jun 12, 2006)

Argentina - Narrate


----------



## Trip (Jun 12, 2006)

Narrate - Terrarium


----------



## cara (Jun 12, 2006)

Terrarium - umbrella


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 12, 2006)

lane.................


----------



## cara (Jun 12, 2006)

lane - never


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 12, 2006)

erractic..........


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 12, 2006)

erractic = icicle


----------



## Trip (Jun 12, 2006)

icicle - leak


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 12, 2006)

leak= akinesia


http://xyzhomepage.com/word/a/k/akinesia.htm


----------



## pdswife (Jun 12, 2006)

akiesia - iambic


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 12, 2006)

iambic = icon


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 12, 2006)

onset.....................


----------



## mudbug (Jun 12, 2006)

et tu, Brute?


----------



## pdswife (Jun 12, 2006)

Teapot.....


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 12, 2006)

Output...........


----------



## mudbug (Jun 12, 2006)

utterly ridiculous


----------



## pdswife (Jun 12, 2006)

ridiculous - USA


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 12, 2006)

USA = safe


----------



## mudbug (Jun 12, 2006)

fear not, the


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 12, 2006)

the = hero


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 12, 2006)

Roman....................


----------



## pdswife (Jun 12, 2006)

roman - answer


----------



## Trip (Jun 12, 2006)

USA - Savory


----------



## carolmills (Jun 13, 2006)

answer- erroneous


----------



## cara (Jun 13, 2006)

erroneous - used


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 13, 2006)

Used - Edition


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 13, 2006)

onset........


----------



## mudbug (Jun 13, 2006)

etiquette..............


----------



## middie (Jun 13, 2006)

teal ...........


----------



## pdswife (Jun 13, 2006)

teal =  allow


----------



## middie (Jun 13, 2006)

owwie..........


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 13, 2006)

ok we are at a dead end so we will use "e"
(the last letter)


easel


----------



## carolmills (Jun 13, 2006)

owie......... - i.e. ouch,


----------



## pdswife (Jun 13, 2006)

ouch -  children


----------



## middie (Jun 13, 2006)

endocrine.........


----------



## pdswife (Jun 13, 2006)

endocrine = negative


----------



## middie (Jun 13, 2006)

venture....


----------



## pdswife (Jun 13, 2006)

venture..... rest


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 14, 2006)

rest - street


----------



## Jikoni (Jun 14, 2006)

street-eternal


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 14, 2006)

eternal - aluminum


----------



## ps8 (Jun 14, 2006)

aluminum - umbrage


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 14, 2006)

umbrage = geranium


----------



## pdswife (Jun 14, 2006)

umpire -.........


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 14, 2006)

Umpire = reasonable

_(Or at least it should if he's not playing favourites )_


----------



## pdswife (Jun 14, 2006)

reasonable - Leaf


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 14, 2006)

Leaf = affirm


----------



## vyapti (Jun 14, 2006)

affirm - RMA


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 14, 2006)

RMA = mammal


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 14, 2006)

hey RMA doesn't count, no abriviations.

Mammal - Allergy


----------



## vyapti (Jun 14, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> hey RMA doesn't count, no abriviations.
> 
> Mammal - Allergy


 
do any actual words begin with RM?

allergy - gypsy


----------



## carolmills (Jun 14, 2006)

I used I.E. earlier......   

gypsy - symbiont


----------



## mudbug (Jun 14, 2006)

symbiont - ontological (did I cheat by using 3 letters?)


----------



## Alix (Jun 14, 2006)

ontological - alabaster (yes you did but we forgive you)


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 14, 2006)

alabaster = error


----------



## mudbug (Jun 14, 2006)

error - or discovery


----------



## carolmills (Jun 14, 2006)

or discovery - rye


----------



## vyapti (Jun 14, 2006)

rye - yesterday


----------



## mudbug (Jun 14, 2006)

yesterday - ayuda (Hey! nobody said we couldn't use non-English words)


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 14, 2006)

ayuda = dangerous


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 14, 2006)

usual...............


----------



## vyapti (Jun 14, 2006)

usual - aluminum


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 14, 2006)

aluminum = umbilical


----------



## middie (Jun 14, 2006)

alaska !.....................


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 14, 2006)

Alaska = kangaroo


----------



## middie (Jun 14, 2006)

oooooooooh


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 14, 2006)

ooooooooh - Ohio


----------



## carolmills (Jun 14, 2006)

Ohio  -   Ionic


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 15, 2006)

Ionic -- ichnite


 Barbara


----------



## Jikoni (Jun 15, 2006)

Ichnite? What's that? Anyway, Ichnite-telephone


----------



## vyapti (Jun 15, 2006)

telephone - Nebraska


----------



## pdswife (Jun 15, 2006)

Nebraska - Kakaleidoscope


----------



## Trip (Jun 15, 2006)

kakaleidocsope - operate


----------



## vyapti (Jun 15, 2006)

operate - teamsters


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 15, 2006)

sunshine...................


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 15, 2006)

sunshine - neptune


----------



## pdswife (Jun 15, 2006)

Neptune - nest


----------



## carolmills (Jun 15, 2006)

nest - statuary


----------



## mudbug (Jun 15, 2006)

nest - stains


----------



## middie (Jun 15, 2006)

N'Sync... Ha ha ha


----------



## vyapti (Jun 15, 2006)

ha ha ha - halibut


----------



## middie (Jun 15, 2006)

Utah,............................


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 15, 2006)

ahead..............


----------



## middie (Jun 15, 2006)

adolesence


----------



## vyapti (Jun 15, 2006)

adolescence - celophane


----------



## liketobake (Jun 15, 2006)

celophane---> need*le*


----------



## corazon (Jun 15, 2006)

needle - lem*on*


----------



## pdswife (Jun 15, 2006)

lemon --  Onetime


----------



## middie (Jun 15, 2006)

Memories........


----------



## liketobake (Jun 15, 2006)

Memories--> *sex*


----------



## vyapti (Jun 16, 2006)

sex - exceptional


----------



## middie (Jun 16, 2006)

alabama...........


----------



## pdswife (Jun 16, 2006)

Machine.......


----------



## Alix (Jun 16, 2006)

Machine - necrotic


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 16, 2006)

icon....................


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 16, 2006)

icon ---> Ontario


----------



## middie (Jun 16, 2006)

Ion................


----------



## vyapti (Jun 17, 2006)

ion - ontology


----------



## middie (Jun 17, 2006)

gynecologist


----------



## Alix (Jun 17, 2006)

gynecologist -- stressful


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 17, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> gynecologist -- stressful


 
  You ain't kiddin!!

ulna


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 17, 2006)

natural..................


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 17, 2006)

natural --> allergies


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 17, 2006)

Estimate>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## liketobake (Jun 17, 2006)

Estimate-->*tenacious*


----------



## middie (Jun 17, 2006)

usual ...............


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 17, 2006)

alimony {lol}


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 17, 2006)

nyles...........


----------



## carolmills (Jun 17, 2006)

nyles============= especially


----------



## vyapti (Jun 18, 2006)

especially - lyposuction


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 18, 2006)

oncore............


----------



## spdrdr (Jun 18, 2006)

- really -


----------



## JoyC (Jun 18, 2006)

lyceum

haven't run across this word in ages must be one of those words that have gone out of style


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 18, 2006)

umbrella.....


----------



## Angie (Jun 18, 2006)

Umbrella - laugh


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 18, 2006)

ghost.....


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 18, 2006)

ghost - steak


----------



## mudbug (Jun 18, 2006)

steak - kalamata olive


----------



## vyapti (Jun 19, 2006)

oops, steAK - KAlamata

kalamata olive - velvet


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 19, 2006)

Velvet -- Etruscan


----------



## middie (Jun 19, 2006)

answer................


----------



## Angie (Jun 19, 2006)

answer - ergonomic


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 19, 2006)

ergonomic -- icky

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Jun 19, 2006)

icky... kyles )


----------



## carolmills (Jun 19, 2006)

kyles === esoteric


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 19, 2006)

esoteric -- ichthyofauna

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Jun 20, 2006)

narcolepsy


----------



## The Z (Jun 20, 2006)

Well... the first thing that came to mind was "synonym" but if anybody can think of a word that starts with "ym".... I'm done.  You win.  

So my real answer is:

"syllable"


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 20, 2006)

YMCA!  LOL  or Ymir

syllable -- leakage

 Barbara


----------



## vyapti (Jun 20, 2006)

leakage - geology


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 20, 2006)

gyser......


----------



## The Z (Jun 20, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> gyser......


 
ummm.... "g-e-y-s-e-r"  

Maybe:  'GYPSUM'


----------



## vyapti (Jun 20, 2006)

gypsum - umbilical


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 20, 2006)

umbilical = alimony


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 21, 2006)

alimony -- nyctalopia

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 21, 2006)

nyctalopia = iambic


----------



## JoyC (Jun 21, 2006)

iambic = icicle


----------



## vyapti (Jun 21, 2006)

icicle - legalize


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 21, 2006)

legalize----> zebra


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 21, 2006)

Ration.....


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 21, 2006)

Ration = ontological


----------



## cara (Jun 21, 2006)

ontological - alcohol


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 21, 2006)

Alcohol = olive


----------



## vyapti (Jun 21, 2006)

olive - vertigo


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 21, 2006)

vertigo = gorilla


----------



## mudbug (Jun 21, 2006)

gorilla - ladyfingers


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 21, 2006)

sometimes......


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 21, 2006)

sometimes -- espadrille

 Barbara


----------



## Trip (Jun 22, 2006)

argh, pushing rules alot but can't find LLE anywhere except in abbreviations so here...
LLE = Local Law Enforcement - Enter

feel free to ignore if I pushed the boundarys too much...


----------



## liketobake (Jun 22, 2006)

Enter---> *resentment*


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 23, 2006)

Tower............


----------



## Essie (Jun 23, 2006)

tower   ----    error


----------



## corazon (Jun 23, 2006)

error - ord*er*


----------



## middie (Jun 23, 2006)

*er*ode...............


----------



## vyapti (Jun 23, 2006)

erode - derigiberbil


----------



## middie (Jun 23, 2006)

illegal.........


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 23, 2006)

alligator.....................


----------



## mudbug (Jun 23, 2006)

organic (or orzo, orange)


----------



## middie (Jun 23, 2006)

icicle.........


----------



## Angie (Jun 23, 2006)

lead.......


----------



## vyapti (Jun 23, 2006)

lead - advertise


----------



## Essie (Jun 23, 2006)

advertise - sentimental


----------



## Angie (Jun 23, 2006)

advertise - septic


----------



## middie (Jun 23, 2006)

sentimental... alimony


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 1, 2006)

Alimony = nylon


----------



## middie (Jul 1, 2006)

onion..............


----------



## kimbaby (Jul 3, 2006)

onto...........


----------



## middie (Jul 3, 2006)

tomorrow.........


----------



## southerncooker (Jul 3, 2006)

tomorrow.....> owner


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 5, 2006)

owner = error


----------



## middie (Jul 5, 2006)

orange......


----------



## southerncooker (Jul 5, 2006)

orange..... generous


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 5, 2006)

Generous = usual


----------



## kimbaby (Jul 5, 2006)

allow.....


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 5, 2006)

Allow = owner


----------



## kimbaby (Jul 6, 2006)

Error........................


----------



## middie (Jul 6, 2006)

ordinary.......


----------



## Trip (Jul 6, 2006)

arylene groups...
if anyone wants to check that its actually a word (lol) here ya go...
http://www.iupac.org/goldbook/A00463.pdf


----------



## middie (Jul 6, 2006)

groups... psycho


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 8, 2006)

Psycho = horse


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 8, 2006)

horse -- seborrhea

 Barbara


----------



## Trishness (Jul 8, 2006)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> horse -- seborrhea
> 
> Barbara


 
seborrhea--eagle


----------



## middie (Jul 9, 2006)

eagle... legitimate


----------



## cara (Jul 9, 2006)

legitimate - teaspoon


----------



## middie (Jul 9, 2006)

teaspoon...ontop


----------



## cara (Jul 9, 2006)

ontop - operation


----------



## middie (Jul 9, 2006)

operation... online


----------



## jkath (Jul 9, 2006)

online..........nearby


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 9, 2006)

nearby -- byssuses

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Jul 9, 2006)

esquire.......


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 9, 2006)

esquire -- realpolitik

 Barbara
P.S. I love the Encarta Dictionary! lol


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 10, 2006)

Realpolitik = ikhanaton


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 11, 2006)

ikhanaton -- oneiromancy

 Barbara


----------



## erinmself (Jul 11, 2006)

oneiromancy---cyclops


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 12, 2006)

cyclops -- psalmody

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 12, 2006)

psalmody  -  dynamic


----------



## erinmself (Jul 12, 2006)

dynamic---Icecream


----------



## middie (Jul 12, 2006)

amphibian.....


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 12, 2006)

Amphibian = anniversary


----------



## cara (Jul 12, 2006)

anniversary - rye


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 12, 2006)

Rye = year


----------



## cara (Jul 12, 2006)

year - artificial


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 12, 2006)

Artifical = alley


----------



## middie (Jul 12, 2006)

alley... eyelash


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 12, 2006)

eyelash -  sherpa


----------



## middie (Jul 12, 2006)

sherpa...pan


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 12, 2006)

pan -  anagram


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 12, 2006)

Anagram = ambassador


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2006)

ambassador.......adornment


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 12, 2006)

adornment = entertain


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2006)

entertain........inertia


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 12, 2006)

Inertia = iatrogenic


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 12, 2006)

iatrogenic = iatly


----------



## middie (Jul 13, 2006)

italy...lye


----------



## liketobake (Jul 13, 2006)

lye----> *Yesterday*

http://www.cookingforums.net/


----------



## mudbug (Jul 13, 2006)

yesterday - aye, aye, captain


----------



## unmuzzleme (Jul 13, 2006)

aye, aye, captain --> incentive


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 13, 2006)

Incentive = verdant


----------

